# [SOLVED] intel G4500 + Xorg POMOCY !!!

## sebad

Witam

Postanowiłem zainstalować Gentoo na nowym lapku Lenovo G530. Wszystko szło jak po maśle dopóki nie spróbowałem uruchomić środowiska graficznego. Od tamtej pory spedziłem ok 10godzin nad rozwiazywaniem problemu i moje pomysły się wyczerpały. Mam nadzieję ze wspaniała społeczność gentoo pomoże  :Smile: 

Przedstawiam Xorg.0.log

```
[   826.876] 

X.Org X Server 1.9.2

Release Date: 2010-10-30

[   826.903] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   826.912] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 i686 Gentoo

[   826.921] Current Operating System: Linux Admin 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Thu Feb 3 22:57:26 Local time zone must be set--see zic m i686

[   826.939] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=Gentoo ro root=807 video=vesafb:1280x1024-32,mtrr:3,ywrap

[   826.957] Build Date: 03 February 2011  09:02:30AM

[   826.967]  

[   826.976] Current version of pixman: 0.20.0

[   826.984]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   827.002] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   827.030] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Feb  3 23:43:16 2011

[   827.039] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[   827.048] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   827.057] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[   827.057] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[   827.057] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[   827.057] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

[   827.057] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[   827.057] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[   827.057] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   827.057] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   827.057] (**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[   827.057] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[   827.057] (WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[   827.057] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[   827.057] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[   827.057] (II) Loader magic: 0x81e5de0

[   827.058] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   827.058]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   827.058]    X.Org Video Driver: 8.0

[   827.058]    X.Org XInput driver : 11.0

[   827.058]    X.Org Server Extension : 4.0

[   827.059] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:2a42:17aa:3a02 rev 7, Mem @ 0xf4000000/4194304, 0xd0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00001800/8

[   827.059] (--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:2a43:17aa:3a02 rev 7, Mem @ 0xf4400000/1048576

[   827.059] (II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   827.059] (II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   827.059] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   827.059] (II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   827.059] (II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   827.059] (II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   827.059] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   827.059] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   827.059] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   827.059]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   827.059]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   827.059] (==) AIGLX enabled

[   827.059] (II) Loading extension GLX

[   827.059] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[   827.060] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[   827.060] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   827.060]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   827.060]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   827.060]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   827.060] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   827.060] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   827.060] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[   827.060] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[   827.060] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[   827.060] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   827.060] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[   827.060] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[   827.060] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[   827.060] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   827.060]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.13.0

[   827.060]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   827.060]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   827.060] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[   827.060] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   827.061] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[   827.061] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   827.061]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.2.0

[   827.061]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   827.061] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[   827.061] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[   827.061] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[   827.061] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   827.061]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   827.061]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   827.061]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   827.061] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   827.061] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[   827.061] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[   827.061] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   827.061]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   827.062]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   827.062] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[   827.062] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[   827.062] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[   827.062] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   827.062]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 2.14.0

[   827.062]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   827.062]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[   827.062] (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

   965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

   4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale,

   Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge,

   Sandybridge, Sandybridge

[   827.062] (--) using VT number 7

[   827.070] (EE) No devices detected.

[   827.070] 

Fatal server error:

[   827.070] no screens found

[   827.070] 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[   827.070] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[   827.070] 

```

xorg.xonf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",

        ### <percent>: "<f>%"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "AccelMethod"           # [<str>]

        Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "FallbackDebug"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Tiling"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Shadow"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SwapbuffersWait"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMC"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvPreferOverlay"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DebugFlushBatches"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DebugFlushCaches"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DebugWait"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HotPlug"               # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "intel"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth    24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.9.25 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5-i686-Intel-R-_Celeron-R-_CPU_900_@_2.20GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 02 Feb 2011 20:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r1, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/home/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X acl berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cxx dbus dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 kde kde4 modules mp3 mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre perl php pppd python qt3support qt4 rdesktop readline session sql sse sse2 ssl static-libs svg sysfs tcpd unicode webkit wifi x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## matidz

BusId masz dobre ? (zgodne z lspci)

moze sprobuj odpalic jakies livecd i jak odpala Xy, to sobie configa skopiuj i zapisz lsmod

----------

## sebad

 *Quote:*   

> BusId masz dobre ? (zgodne z lspci) 

 

Jest zgodne z lspci. Moduły (intel) mam załadowane poprawnie. Cały czas przy komendzie startx wyskakuje 

```
No devices detected. 

No screens found
```

----------

## c0oba

A może ci hardware padł? Testowałeś na jakimś innym OSie?

----------

## Jacekalex

Xorg w wersji 1.9 wstaje też bez xorga,

usuń /etc/X11/xorg.conf i uruchom xserwer - powinien wstać normalnie.

Jeśli nie wstanie, to napisz, z jakimi flagami go kompilowałeś, i czy  udev masz uruchomiony.

Zainstaluj paczkę app-portage/portage-utils, a potem pokaż wynik:

```
qlist -IvU x11-base/xorg-server x11-drivers/*  sys-fs/udev
```

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## sebad

Usunąłem konfig xorga i po komendzie startx dalej to samo. 

Flagi xorga

```
[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.2  USE="ipv6 nptl static-libs udev xorg -dmx -doc -kdrive -minimal -tslib" 0 kB
```

Udev'a nie mam odpalonego bo sie pluje ze mam baselayout 1, a działa podobno tylko z wersją 2.

Wynik polecenia qlist -IvU x11-base/xorg-server x11-drivers/*  sys-fs/udev

```
sys-fs/udev-151-r4

x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.2 (ipv6 nptl static-libs udev xorg)

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.5.0

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.6.0

x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-1.3.0

x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.14.0 (dri)

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-2.3.0 
```

----------

## Jacekalex

Jeżeli xserver ma korzystać z udev, a udev nie jest uruchomiony, to jak chcesz, żeby xserver działał.

Zwłaszcza bez xorg.conf, xserver wszystkie urządzenia wykrywa poprzez udev, a jak udev nie jest włączony, to nic nie wykryje.

I pisze zgodnie z prawdą:

```
No devices detected.

No screens found
```

I tu jest cała tajemnica twojego xserwera.

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## sebad

Czemu, żeby korzystac ze środowiska graficznego musze instalować pakiet ~x86 ? No ale pomijając to zainstalowałem baselayout2 razem z openrc. Po restarcie systemu i tym razem uruchomionym udev'ie po komendzie startx dalej to samo ...

----------

## Jacekalex

```
  qlist -IvU x11-base/xorg-server x11-drivers/*  sys-fs/udev baselayout openrc

sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc-0.6.7 (elibc_glibc kernel_linux ncurses pam unicode)

sys-fs/udev-164 (extras)

x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.2 (nptl static-libs udev xorg)

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-260.19.29 (acpi gtk kernel_linux)

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.5.0

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.6.0

x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.4.2

x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.18

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-2.3.0

```

System ~x86  czy jest xorg.conf, czy go nie ma - obraz wstaje zawsze.

W kernelu włączona (ze sterowników grafiki) tylko vesa i uvesa - wbudowane na stałe.

Być może masz jakiś kłopot ze sterownikiem grafiki (jeśli kernel robiłeś genkernelem, to bardzo możliwe), radziłbym poszukać w dmesg, /var/log/messages, i w logach Xorga (pliki  /var/log/Xorg.0.log, Xorg.0.log.old).

- mam na myśli czas, kiedy działa udev, i nie ma xorg.conf.

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## sebad

Moim zdaniem z kernelem nie ma problemu. Budowałem go bez pomocy genkernela, opcje do grafiki zaznaczone poprawnie, opcje vesa i uvesa wbudowane na stałe. Nie napisałem jeszcze ze po uruchomieniu startx wyskakuje takie cos:

```

X.Org X Server 1.9.2

Release Date: 2010-10-30

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 i686 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux Admin 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Sat Feb 5 18:28:59 Local time zone must be set--see zic m i686

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=Gentoo ro root=805 video=vesafb:1280x800-16,mtrr:3,ywrap

Build Date: 03 February 2011  09:02:30AM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.20.0

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Feb  7 00:22:16 2011

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint no synaptics event device found

(EE) Query no Synaptics: 6003C8

(EE) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint"

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 63: exec: xterm: not found

xinit: connection to X server lost

waiting for X server to shut down error setting MTRR (base = 0xd0000000, size = 0x01ff0000, type = 1) Invalid argument (22)

```

Natomiast dmesg pokazuje to:

```
..................

[    5.972316] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel GM45 Chipset

[    6.000817] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 32764K stolen memory

[    6.091425] b43-pci-bridge 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    6.091441] b43-pci-bridge 0000:04:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    6.099155] ssb: Core 0 found: ChipCommon (cc 0x800, rev 0x16, vendor 0x4243)

[    6.099172] ssb: Core 1 found: IEEE 802.11 (cc 0x812, rev 0x0F, vendor 0x4243)

[    6.099189] ssb: Core 2 found: PCMCIA (cc 0x80D, rev 0x0A, vendor 0x4243)

[    6.099206] ssb: Core 3 found: PCI-E (cc 0x820, rev 0x09, vendor 0x4243)

[    6.104580] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

[    6.124172] ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0000:04:00.0

[    6.180811] tg3.c:v3.113 (August 2, 2010)

[    6.180877] tg3 0000:07:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    6.180894] tg3 0000:07:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    6.192467] b43-phy0: Broadcom 4312 WLAN found (core revision 15)

[    6.239053] phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

[    6.239565] Registered led device: b43-phy0::tx

[    6.239578] Registered led device: b43-phy0::rx

[    6.239593] Registered led device: b43-phy0::radio

[    6.239639] Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: PML, Firmware-ID: FW13 ]

[    6.280556] tg3 0000:07:00.0: eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95906) rev c002] (PCI Express) MAC address 00:23:5a:1a:63:b3

[    6.280560] tg3 0000:07:00.0: eth0: attached PHY is 5906 (10/100Base-TX Ethernet) (WireSpeed[0])

[    6.280564] tg3 0000:07:00.0: eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] TSOcap[1]

[    6.280567] tg3 0000:07:00.0: eth0: dma_rwctrl[76180000] dma_mask[64-bit]

[    8.555600]   alloc irq_desc for 42 on node -1

[    8.555603]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

[    8.555634] tg3 0000:07:00.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[    8.588227] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   62.184092] b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 410.2160 (2007-05-26 15:32:10)

[   63.584873] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[   64.975165] wlan0: authenticate with 00:14:6c:48:8a:2e (try 1)

[   64.976596] wlan0: authenticated

[   64.976607] wlan0: associate with 00:14:6c:48:8a:2e (try 1)

[   64.979507] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:14:6c:48:8a:2e (capab=0x1 status=0 aid=1)

[   64.979509] wlan0: associated

[   64.979949] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

[   75.714024] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

[  117.660364] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[  117.685428] pci 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[  117.685434] pci 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

[  117.721317]   alloc irq_desc for 43 on node -1

[  117.721320]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

[  117.721330] pci 0000:00:02.0: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

[  117.738342] acpi device:05: registered as cooling_device1

[  117.755825] acpi device:06: registered as cooling_device2

[  117.774595] acpi device:07: registered as cooling_device3

[  117.791220] acpi device:08: registered as cooling_device4

[  117.805796] acpi device:09: registered as cooling_device5

[  117.805890] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:01/input/input6

[  117.805929] ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[  117.805952] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

[  119.770502] mtrr: no MTRR for d0000000,1ff0000 found

[  185.453846] mtrr: no MTRR for d0000000,1ff0000 found

```

Czyzby cos z MTRR nie tak ?

----------

## Jacekalex

Czy to problem MTRR?

Z genkernelem jest jak z bombonierką, nigdy nie wiadomo, na co się trafi, i jak wyjdzie, jest nieprzewidywalny.

Naucz się lepiej kompilować samodzielnie kernel (ostatnio wystarczy do tego Debian i 5 poleceń w terminalu), i wszystko, co komputerowi jest potrzebne do uruchomienia, wbuduj statycznie w jajo (systemy plików, grafikę, dźwięk, sterowniki sieciowe (z wyjątkiem wifi), bluetooth i reszta).

Wtedy wszystko zaczyna działać stabilnie.

Wcale jajo nie wstaje dużo szybciej, ale znacznie szybciej każdy sprzęt działa po podłączeniu lub włączeniu. (autopsja - usb-audio i bluetooth).

Jak?

Sznurki:

http://forum.dug.net.pl/viewtopic.php?pid=153575#p153575

http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

Do tego terminal, lspci i bilioteki qt do xconfig.

Wszystko, czego potrzebujesz.

Ja 1 konfig zrobiłem na Ubuntu, przeniosłem na Gentoo - i wszystko działa.

A system wstaje nawet, gdy nie załadujesz ani jednego modułu, xorg wtedy wywala błąd z powodu braku modułu nvidia, wywalasz xorg.conf i jest obraz.

Nie działa tuner tv - bo jego modułów nie dało się wbudować.

I w dodatku nie potrzebuje initrd - chyba że do tapety w konsoli przy starcie (uvesa i fbcondecor).

A czy u Ciebie nawala MTRR? nie wiem, nigdy nie potrzebowałem się interesować tym, do czego jest ten MTRR.

Ja w jaju mam MTRR tak ustawione:

```
# zgrep -i mtrr /proc/config.gz 

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1
```

Nvidia coś miauczy przy kompilacji modułu, ale działa.

Karty graficznej intela nie mam od bardzo dawna.

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## sebad

Jajko zbudowane ręcznie z opcjami tak jak napisałeś. Dalej to samo. Nie wiem juz co może być przyczyną tego.

----------

## Jacekalex

To już tylko logi zostają, albo sterownik ma błąd, albo coś w tym stylu.

W każdym razie czy wstaje na sterowniku vesa?

Albo na innym Linuxie?

----------

## sebad

Na moim gentoo na zadnym sterowniku nie wstaje. Czy jajko budowane recznie, czy za pomoca genkernela, czy z konfigiem xorg.conf, czy bez niego, czy ze sterownikiem, vesa, vga, intel, X-y nie startują. Wczesniej mialem chwilowo debiana to srodowisko graficzne dzialalo bez zarzutu. Odpalilem tez livecd z kde i rowniez bez problemu. Naprawde nic mi juz do glowy nie przychodzi.

----------

## Jacekalex

Stabilne gcc, stabilny xorg?

Mógłbym napisać, że mnie działa, ale to akurat niczego nie zmienia.

A pokaż z konta użytkownika wynik polecenia 

```
groups
```

- a konkretnie sprawdź, czy jesteś w grupach video i audio.

Po za tym startx pozostawia na ekranie komunikat błędu, a w logach po nieudanym uruchomieniu pozostaje log xorga.

I to jest podstawowe źródło informacji o przyczynach, dla których Xserver nie działa.

Przykładowo u mnie - ostatni log (/var/log/Xorg.0.log) - Xserver działa.

http://wklej.org/id/473319/

Możesz też odpalić Xy z palca, w taki sposób:

```
startx &>~/startx.log
```

 -  a potem wrzuć ~/startx.log na pasterbin albo wkleja, może wylezie  z takiego logu, co jest grane.

Ponadto - Xy nie wstają również z roota, czy tylko użytkownika?

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## sebad

Mój uzytkownik jest w grupie video (z tego co wiem audio niepotrzebne). Dla pewnosci uruchamialem X-y z konta roota. Caly system z galezi stabilnej. Oto co wypluwa startx.

http://wklej.to/ynAFr

W razie czego podaje jeszcze konfig kernela

http://wklej.to/EQqJt

----------

## Jacekalex

Googlownica znalazła identyczny błąd  kilka lat temu w redhat:

https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=463747

Radziłby sprawdzić np w Debianie - config kernela pod kątem MTRR, sterów grafiki i podobnych, a potem zastosować to w Gentoo.

Ja mam konfig kernela zrobiony w Ubuntu, przeniosłem go do Gentoo - i wiele się nie zmienił.

Bo coś tu się chyba dzieje na linii kernel- sterownik.

Szkoda, że wrzucasz konfig kernela, a nie napisałeś, skąd są źródła, jaka wersja, i nie sprawdziłeś w logach messages, co się dzieje kiedy ładuje się sterownik, i startuje xserver.

Bo kłopoty ze sterownikami ładnie się pokazują w messages (wyświetlisz ostatnie linie np poleceniem dmesg), a do filtrowania tych danych egrep nadaje się idealnie.

I tam szukaj kłopotów ze sterownikiem.

po za tym radziłbym zrobić porządny konfig kernela, za bazę może służyć konfig z Debiana +

```
 make localyseconfig
```

 - do zrobienia na Debianie.

Jak ruszy na Debianie -ten własny kernel (wszystko, co potrzebne do uruchomienia kompa wbudowane w jajo), bez initrd , a jak ruszy na Debianie, to masz gotowy konfig do Gentoo.

Sznurek: http://forum.dug.net.pl/viewtopic.php?pid=153575#p153575

Po za tym inna wersja kernela i sterownika, to też może pomóc.

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## joi_

sprobuj z:

```
CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=1
```

----------

## sebad

Skonfigurowałem jajko jeszcze raz od początku. Teraz już mi ładnie startuje framebuffer w 1280x800, ale X-y dalej nie starują. Po komendzie starx:

```
hostname: Unknown host

xauth:  file /root/.serverauth.6325 does not exist

X.Org X Server 1.9.2

Release Date: 2010-10-30

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.37-gentoo i686 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux Gentoo 2.6.37-gentoo #1 SMP Mon Feb 14 21:41:23 Local time zone must be set--see zic  i686

Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro root=807

Build Date: 14 February 2011  09:05:02PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.20.0

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Feb 14 22:10:47 2011

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

FATAL: Module fbcon not found.

(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Logitech USB Optical Mouse"

(EE) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint no synaptics event device found

(EE) Query no Synaptics: 6003C8

(EE) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint"

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 63: exec: xterm: not found

xinit: connection to X server lost

waiting for X server to shut down 
```

W xorg.conf jako driver mam wpisane intel. Gdy wpiszę vesa to ekran robi się czarny i nic nie można zrobić, konieczny restart.

----------

## acei

Jakiego wm używasz i co masz w ~/.xinitrc ?

----------

## Jacekalex

```
/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 63: exec: xterm: not found 
```

Jeśli Xorg woła o xterm - to znaczy, że w ogóle nie ma .xinitrc, w dodatku nie ma xterma, który jest składnikiem Xorga.

A jak Xorg skompilował się bez xterma, to pytanie, czego jeszcze nie ma?

Prawdopodobnie Xorg-server był kompilowany z flagą minimal, a żeby używać tej flagi, to trzeba wiedzieć, co się robi.

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## sebad

To załatwiło sprawę:

```
emerge xterm
```

xorg-server nie zostal skompilowany z flagą minimal

```
emerge -pv xorg-server 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.2  USE="ipv6 nptl static-libs* udev xorg -dmx -doc -kdrive -minimal -tslib" 5,151 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 5,151 kB

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

Dzięki wszystkim za pomoc. Daje solved.

----------

